# Coping with winter ... and summer?



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

Can I ask for thoughts on how you ex-pats cope with the cold of winter , and the heat of summer? And obviously, beer helps in both cases, but what else gets you through?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Pie eater, well near enough.
The cold of winter is combated mainly by log burners, the heat of summer depends where you move to. On the Silver coast, you don't get extremes. You get a nice breeze all summer long. Up north, we experienced 43 degrees!


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

silvers said:


> Dear Pie eater, well near enough.
> The cold of winter is combated mainly by log burners, the heat of summer depends where you move to. On the Silver coast, you don't get extremes. You get a nice breeze all summer long. Up north, we experienced 43 degrees!


Pie eater! I'm actually from Leigh, which is much more refined (I don't think) ... anyway, thanks for the advice. We're heading for the Algarve.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

flashfolly said:


> Can I ask for thoughts on how you ex-pats cope with the cold of winter , and the heat of summer? And obviously, beer helps in both cases, but what else gets you through?



If you can afford it you can always spend the winter in Tenerife.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

[but what else gets you through] Several overcoats, thermal underwear, woolen hat, old coats on the bed and all in the same bed between Nov - April. A dog or two lying at the foot of the bed helps no end.


----------



## atalia (Mar 14, 2011)

*Ola*

Hiya, I am sorta of replying to your last post as well. We actually live in Barao ds Joao, just up the road from where you are going. Can I ask if you are bringing kids with you, as I can give you a low down on the schools here. With the heat of summer comes the tourists and tourist prices!!! I keep horses and in summer it is a nightmare to even muck out. The heat is ´OT!!!! 
In winter it is the damp and rain. It doesnt get too cold but god can it rain!!! So houses can suffer from a lot of damp and black mould. It wasnt as bad as last year but we did have some flash floods. My neighbours caravan got washed away, so there goes his weekend jollies.
This area is terrible for stuff to do. You look to eastern algarve and there is loads of things going on, so be prepared to make your own entertainment. Try looking at THE RESIDENT on line and also 123. Have you bought yet or are you planning to rent?
Anyway, fire away with questions on the area. I can give you my honest and realistic opinion. Also I have struggled thro the red tape, so I might be able to give you a few pointers-Maria.


flashfolly said:


> Can I ask for thoughts on how you ex-pats cope with the cold of winter , and the heat of summer? And obviously, beer helps in both cases, but what else gets you through?


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

Maria,

I've just sent you another private message but I'm not sure whether it actually went - the sent items says 0 ... so will you let me know if you don't get it please?

Nick


----------



## atalia (Mar 14, 2011)

*Yep gone thro*

I have replied to you as well!


flashfolly said:


> Maria,
> 
> I've just sent you another private message but I'm not sure whether it actually went - the sent items says 0 ... so will you let me know if you don't get it please?
> 
> Nick


----------

